# World Community Grid 11th Birthday Challenge - 11/16 thru 11/22/2015 JOIN US!!!



## Norton (Nov 15, 2015)

**** UPDATE- CHALLENGE IS ON- TIME TO GET TO CRUNCHING!!! ****

*Hey Team!

Welcome to World Community Grid 11th Birthday Challenge!*

*Link to official Challenge:*
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=7496

*This Challenge has been opened by SETI.Germany and we hope to show our best and try to win this for Team TPU!*
SETI.Germany also has a Challenge site open here:
http://www.seti-germany.de/wcg/1_en_Welcome.html
They do a great job with the stats for their challenges- check it out!

*The plan:*
*Join the competition and CRUNCH our butts off to try to win it all... hopefully get a few of our fellow TPU'ers to join in.
Fellow TPU members and WCG crunchers are invited to join our Team to heat up some silicon for a good cause, hang out, have a little fun, and even get a chance to win some great prizes.

How to join:
* note- This Challenge is for WCG Team crunching. However, we work closely with the TPU folding Team and we will be sharing any prizes offered with active TPU folders- If you

have a Radeon 7750/GeForce 560 or better gpu and want to try folding then you are welcome to do that. 
For crunching....
Follow this link to register and join our Team:*
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/reg/viewRegister.do?teamID=S8TLJ6TFV1
Once you're registered you can follow the prompts and install software- it's all pretty straight forward
If you have any questions you can post them in this thread, our Team thread, or PM an existing Team member.
*Our Team thread:*
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/
*For folding....
See this thread to get started:*
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/easy-setup-for-folding-home.200520/
If you have any questions you can post them in this thread, the folding Team thread, or PM an existing Team member.
*Folding Team thread:*
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-f-h-team.13038/
*Some of our past Challenge threads:*[/B]


Spoiler



http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...llenge-october-16th-thru-23rd-join-us.216695/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...21st-2015-for-dad-for-kreij-win-stuff.213211/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...2015-join-us-to-crunch-fold-win-stuff.210158/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...day-challenge-16-november-25-november.206945/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...challenge-october-16th-thru-23rd-2014.206296/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...ol-heat-challenge-8-28-thru-8-31-2014.204480/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...3-crunch-fold-and-win-some-cool-stuff.200648/
*http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...22-2014-update-tpu-wins-the-challenge.197528/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...6-11-22-2013-join-us-crunch-win-stuff.194389/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/world-cep2-challenge-6-october-14-october.191430/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/world-community-grid-summer-challenge.186603/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/wcg-tpu-mothers-day-challenge-2013-5-10-5-19-2013.183575/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/world-community-grid-february-team-challenge.179726/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...nquer-cancer-1st-2nd-week-of-november.174550/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/wcg-8th-birthday-challenge.175235/*


*Many more here too:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpu-wcg-challenges-thread.111360/
Challenges link at WCG:
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallengeHistory.do?teamId=S8TLJ6TFV1
See the next post for prize info- under construction...., check for updates frequently!*


----------



## Norton (Nov 15, 2015)

RESERVED


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 15, 2015)

im in  xbox is getting fallout 3 and WWE 2K16 love, so the PC is ready to join in  will also get the kids rig crunching a light load


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2015)

Unfortunately the second heatsink for the X3650 won't be here until *after* the challenge is over, but I'm still in with basically everything I have


----------



## manofthem (Nov 16, 2015)

I'm all in! I sure would love to see Team-TPU pull down another win!!!


----------



## kenkickr (Nov 16, 2015)

Ready to go.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 16, 2015)

I am so IN! I must turn back on a machine I was doing some maintenance on tomorrow but will be full steam!


----------



## agent00skid (Nov 16, 2015)

Running like always.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 16, 2015)

agent00skid said:


> Running like always.


+1


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 16, 2015)

Here we go!!!!!!!! Of course I'm in.........As always.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 16, 2015)

both rigs crunching


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 16, 2015)

My main rig is at the middle of upgrade, but should be up by tomorrow. An *ARM*y of little minions is always ready, though


----------



## Norton (Nov 16, 2015)

Looks like a few teams were sandbagging... 

Not a really big deal as long as there is a beneficial increase in total work done for WCG.


----------



## Bow (Nov 16, 2015)

To be honest the wife and I are having some problems, if I am home I will be in.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 16, 2015)

I'm in.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 16, 2015)

Norton said:


> *This Challenge has been opened by SETI.Germany and we hope to show our best and try to win this for Team TPU!*
> SETI.Germany also has a Challenge site open here:
> http://www.seti-germany.de/wcg/1_en_Welcome.html
> They do a great job with the stats for their challenges- check it out!





Norton said:


> Looks like a few teams were sandbagging...
> 
> Not a really big deal as long as there is a beneficial increase in total work done for WCG.



@Norton that link didn't give the current totals but this one seems to.

http://www.seti-germany.de/wcg/stats_team_all.php?proj=wcg&lang=en

Looks like some highly sandbagged points but hopefully we can pull through


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 16, 2015)

40 threads aspoolin'


All Intel, some faster than others.



Is this thread specific to TPU at  WCG?


----------



## manofthem (Nov 16, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> 40 threads aspoolin'
> 
> 
> All Intel, some faster than others.
> ...



40 threads! Very nice!  

To address the question, this thread serves the Team-TPU specific to this challenge, but I'm sure we wouldn't mind if a few TPUers that reside on a different WCG team shared their thoughts and experiences along with their cruncher hardware. We still have love for everyone when science is getting done


----------



## Norton (Nov 16, 2015)

manofthem said:


> 40 threads! Very nice!
> 
> To address the question, this thread serves the Team-TPU specific to this challenge, but I'm sure we wouldn't mind if a few TPUers that reside on a different WCG team shared their thoughts and experiences along with their cruncher hardware. We still have love for everyone when science is getting done



^^^ This. Helping us out would obviously be a plus  but you're welcome to hang out here.


----------



## xvi (Nov 16, 2015)

Never stopped from the last one. Go TPU!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2015)

manofthem said:


> 40 threads! Very nice!
> 
> To address the question, this thread serves the Team-TPU specific to this challenge, but I'm sure we wouldn't mind if a few TPUers that reside on a different WCG team shared their thoughts and experiences along with their cruncher hardware. We still have love for everyone when *science is getting done *


"Look at me still talking when there's science to do.
When I look out there it makes me GLaD I'm not you.
I've experiments to run there is research to be done
On the people who are still alive"

Damn I love this game


----------



## bubbleawsome (Nov 17, 2015)

In once again! I've been having some reboot issues, but whenever my PC is actually on it should be crunching.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Nov 17, 2015)

Oh I miss posting here. I'm In and ready


----------



## CjStaal (Nov 17, 2015)

Hmm. Would 2 x5690's be of help?


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 17, 2015)

CjStaal said:


> Hmm. Would 2 x5690's be of help?




Of course it would.


----------



## Norton (Nov 17, 2015)

CjStaal said:


> Hmm. Would 2 x5690's be of help?



Bring it Bud!!! 

Send me a PM later today if you need a hand with setup or want to put them on the Kreij memorial account


----------



## manofthem (Nov 17, 2015)

*Day 1 Results*








Looking good team!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 17, 2015)

Weird, that hadn't updated last night when I was trying to update the Challenge thread


----------



## Bow (Nov 17, 2015)

I am in!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 17, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Weird, that hadn't updated last night when I was trying to update the Challenge thread



Seems the Challenge updates usually kick in during the AM (est) the following day.


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 17, 2015)

Over 8 mil. That's crazy!

Even my phone is in the contest mood. It pooped out more than 5000 points yesterday and keeps it at average >2000PPD for the past 4 days


----------



## stevorob (Nov 17, 2015)

I'm in.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 17, 2015)

I would highly suggest that, to get the most PPD, run OET only.  I'm seeing higher than expected PPD on my W7/8 systems and MUCH higher than expected on my Linux boxes.  My 4.4GHz 2600K is averaging >9K and got almost 12K yesterday.  I have been running only OET since November 1st.
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=645792

Edit: BTW, the 3450 and the 3770K are not dedicated.  The 2600K's are 24/7 on Linux.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 17, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I would highly suggest that, to get the most PPD, run OET only.  I'm seeing higher than expected PPD on my W7/8 systems and MUCH higher than expected on my Linux boxes.  My 4.4GHz 2600K is averaging >9K and got almost 12K yesterday.  I have been running only OET since November 1st.
> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=645792
> 
> Edit: BTW, the 3450 and the 3770K are not dedicated.  The 2600K's are 24/7 on Linux.



Crap.. That's what I wanted to do prior to challenge and forgot about it 

Then again, I've seen better pdd over the last day or so too so not sure what's going on but I'll take it


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 17, 2015)

Got a friend to fire up his 4690 for the duration.


----------



## T-Bob (Nov 17, 2015)

Count me in! Still crunching from the last one


----------



## manofthem (Nov 18, 2015)

*Day 2 Results* (a little late)







Judging from the current points, XS may catch Seti as they're making daily gains; also looks like we shall be quite content with 5th


----------



## stevorob (Nov 19, 2015)

I finally have setup BOINC on my wife's PC - set it so that it only runs while she isn't gaming or doing anything super intensive.  This should help bring in a bit more.


----------



## Silvertigo (Nov 19, 2015)

Still playing. The 775 fleet is grinding along still all with Quads and small OC`s running stable.

Just bought a X5650 for $120, now gotta save more pennies to build something around it


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 19, 2015)

manofthem said:


> also looks like we shall be quite content with 5th




I don't know @manofthem , I think we can overtake Plantet3Dnow!! Not that far behind them.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 19, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> I don't know @manofthem , I think we can overtake Plantet3Dnow!! Not that far behind them.



I would love for that to happen but P3D is maintaining a good lead over us. We need MOAR POWA!


----------



## t_ski (Nov 19, 2015)

It doesn't look like their lead is steady from the first day.  Maybe we can catch up


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 19, 2015)

We were 1.6M behind China this morning.  Now we're 1.7M behind.  We're not catching up, and @[Ion] is dropping off for some reason.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 19, 2015)

meh... maths...


----------



## Norton (Nov 19, 2015)

manofthem said:


> I would love for that to happen but P3D is maintaining a good lead over us. We need MOAR POWA!





t_ski said:


> It doesn't look like their lead is steady from the first day.  Maybe we can catch up





thebluebumblebee said:


> We were 1.6M behind China this morning.  Now we're 1.7M behind.  We're not catching up, and @[Ion] is dropping off for some reason.



No worries Team even if we don't catch/pass someone to get to the next position we've made them step up their game and push a little harder to keep their position.... making MOAR win for science and WCG 

*Note- I apologize for not getting a lot going on prizes this time around but wanted to let you know that *we do have some challenge prizes to giveaway. Watch this thread as the challenges closes this weekend for more details! 

AND

A game giveaway coming* courtesy of @manofthem coming up real soon


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 19, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> We were 1.6M behind China this morning.  Now we're 1.7M behind.  We're not catching up, and @[Ion] is dropping off for some reason.


Three of my systems had run out of work because my Ethernet bridge failed.  It's been restored so numbers should be back up


----------



## manofthem (Nov 19, 2015)

Norton said:


> *A game giveaway coming* courtesy of @manofthem coming up real soon



That's the plan, planning for later this evening. Thanks are in order to @TRWOV for donating an assortment of sweet titles.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 19, 2015)

*Day 3 Results*


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 20, 2015)

Norton said:


> *Note- I apologize for not getting a lot going on prizes this time around



It isn't all about the prizes @Norton Its more about the way this amazing Team TPU works together to make some amazing challenges and having fun all the while helping medical research! As far as I am concerned, I would still be doing the EXACT same thing regardless of having prizes or not. 

To Team TPU!


----------



## stevorob (Nov 20, 2015)

Like an idiot I forgot to restart BOINC on my PC last night - so it sat for ~10h doing nothing until I woke up this morning.  Trying to finish the challenge strong!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 20, 2015)

*Day 4 Results *(a little late, sorry)


----------



## Norton (Nov 21, 2015)

manofthem said:


> *Day 4 Results *(a little late, sorry)



Nice! 

*Great job Team!* 

Now the word of the day for you folks at Cruncher Society (@Knoxx29, @CAPSLOCKSTUCK, etc..)
*Reciprocity*


Spoiler:  reciprocity



http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/us/definition/english/reciprocity






I can't fault you for doing your own thing and overall it's all about the science... However, with you folks in our TPU corner for a short time we would have reached 3rd place. Consider it next time and I know you will enjoy the results!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 21, 2015)

It's my fault too--I have another 50K PPD at least in HW that could be running right now if it wasn't for the electricity.  Maybe next year....


----------



## Norton (Nov 21, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> It's my fault too--I have another 50K PPD at least in HW that could be running right now if it wasn't for the electricity.  Maybe next year....



300k ppd is a pretty hefty contribution Bud! There aren't many folks out there that can come close to even half that amount of effort


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 21, 2015)

Norton said:


> 300k ppd is a pretty hefty contribution Bud! There aren't many folks out there that can come close to even half that amount of effort


Indeed--this puts me at #13 in the world by RAC 

Thanks!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 21, 2015)

Norton said:


> Nice!
> 
> *Great job Team!*
> 
> ...




correct

and where would that put Cruncher Society?

all five of us


 

we are all in it for the same great reasons     

Brilliant  job TPU


----------



## manofthem (Nov 22, 2015)

Sorry for double post... 
*
Day 5 Results*









Almost done with the challenge, already!  So I'll take this time to apologize to everyone for not throwing up the game giveaway.  I've been hammered with _everything _lately, just feeling overwhelmed.  I'll try to do what I can by tomorrow, but I can't promise anything.  I'm sorry team!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 22, 2015)

I've unfortunately had to turn off my 32C 4P Opty setup.  The friend who is hosting it is out of town for the next week and the university requires him to unplug stuff over Thanksgiving Break.  Otherwise still going strong.


----------



## kenkickr (Nov 22, 2015)

My numbers will not be very good.  We've had power outages thanks to the lovely weather.  Also had to donate the Q6600 setup to our church since the DFI 939 board took a dump.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 22, 2015)

*Day 6 Results*








Today is the final day!


----------



## t_ski (Nov 22, 2015)

kenkickr said:


> My numbers will not be very good.  We've had power outages thanks to the lovely weather.  Also had to donate the Q6600 setup to our church since the DFI 939 board took a dump.


Yep, we lost power at home, too due to the weather.  1/4 mile away others had power, but I guess our circuit was coming from a different direction. 

I lost about 5-6 hours


----------



## manofthem (Nov 23, 2015)

We've had some thunderstorms over the weekend but they've cleared out now. I was worried about power but I just went for it. Unfortunately the weather wreaked havoc on my job and tomorrow I get to spend a few hours redoing what I did Saturday 

And so is life


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 23, 2015)

Well, I'm down another system--just finished selling my X5670 computer.  That's about 7k PPD lost or so, but $500 for it was just too good to pass up--that is, after all, about a third of the price of a ~45-50k PPD 64t Xeon system


----------



## manofthem (Nov 24, 2015)

*Final Day 7*








Well done team! 


I'm sure we all have some gaming to catch up on


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 24, 2015)

Bring on the next challenge chaps

CRUNCH ON


----------



## Norton (Apr 16, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Bring on the next challenge chaps
> 
> CRUNCH ON



Very soon - *and stop reading my mind!*


----------

